# 2007 Caad 9: Cannondale is CHEAP



## HBPUNK

Have you seen the components on the high end Caad 9? They are not making a full dura ace Caad this year. I think they'll lose a lot of long time customers because of this years line up. 

Cannondale is known for their Aluminum bikes, they have always made arguably the best Al bikes and been very generous with their set up with the Caad bikes and theyre obviously trying to get everyone to buy their System 6 and Six13 bikes. 

The 2006 Caad 8 R5000 is the last of Cannondale best bang for the buck bikes, the 2007 AL packages have put them back in the bunch, nothing that stands out


----------



## toyota

Well its actually pretty simple to see why when you look at their complete lineup. For 2007 it goes like this: SystemSix, Six13, and then Caad 9. So you can clearly see that the Caad 9 is THIRD best but for 2006 the Caad 8 was their second best frame behind the Six13. Thats probably why they didnt go all Dura Ace on it. It does seem kinda of silly for Cannondale to do that since the difference in cost for the couple of components is relatively small.


----------



## coyotebike

HBPUNK said:


> Have you seen the components on the high end Caad 9? They are not making a full dura ace Caad this year. I think they'll lose a lot of long time customers because of this years line up.
> 
> Cannondale is known for their Aluminum bikes, they have always made arguably the best Al bikes and been very generous with their set up with the Caad bikes and theyre obviously trying to get everyone to buy their System 6 and Six13 bikes.
> 
> The 2006 Caad 8 R5000 is the last of Cannondale best bang for the buck bikes, the 2007 AL packages have put them back in the bunch, nothing that stands out



The only difference in 07 over 06 is the calipers are ultegra as opposed to DA other wise it is the same spec.


----------



## HBPUNK

coyotebike, that would make it clear that they are becoming cheap with their packages

toyota, According to who, who says the Caad is inferior to the system6 and six13? As a long time Cannondale enthusiast, my opinion is the Caad being the best of the 3 and I've ridden all of them. 

Cannondale is out to make their most expensive bike, their best selling, which may or may not be their actual best bike. Those that still prefer 100% Aluminum vs their "partial" carbon fiber frames are basically getting azz'd out

If I wanted a new Caad bike, I'd surely seek a 2006 R5000 vs the 20007 Caad9, no question


----------



## coyotebike

It might be that they feel the magical price point to move a AL bikes is $2500. I admit that I would like to have a FULL DA bike but the fact of the matter is that for the industry that would be a bike that would not move fast enough for retailers. The spec for 07 is less but we are really talking about the calipers which is 22 grams heavier made up by a frame that is 50 grams lighter and much stiffer in the front end. I like the CAAD 9 better than the 8 and would be willing to put up with Ultegra calipers for the better ride of the 9.


----------



## toyota

HBPUNK said:
 

> coyotebike, that would make it clear that they are becoming cheap with their packages
> 
> *toyota, According to who, who says the Caad is inferior to the system6 and six13?* As a long time Cannondale enthusiast, my opinion is the Caad being the best of the 3 and I've ridden all of them.
> 
> Cannondale is out to make their most expensive bike, their best selling, which may or may not be their actual best bike. Those that still prefer 100% Aluminum vs their "partial" carbon fiber frames are basically getting azz'd out
> 
> If I wanted a new Caad bike, I'd surely seek a 2006 R5000 vs the 20007 Caad9, no question


.....according to Cannondale marketing thats who. I personally would rather have the Caad 9 over System6 and six13 as I think that it is a lot more bike for the money. I usually just buy the framesets and build them up myself because factory built bikes come with too many things that I would have to change anyway.


----------



## jhenry4

i'll admit, i prefer to build up a frameset myself vs a floor model bike but come on, are y'all really whining about ultegra breaks on the optimo 1 model?

you should really be concerned with the house brand stem, bars, and seatpost. they're parts most enthusiasts will change within 6 mos anyways. 

cannondale has realized that with some of their parts selections they can give 95% of the performance for half the price of top shelf parts. if you're a cannondale enthusiast, buy the caad 9 off the floor and upgrade to zero gravity brakes and other top shelf parts. if you just enjoy the value of an all aluminum bike buy the same caad 9 and enjoy it for many years.


----------



## los318

i got a quote on a CAAD9 friday and the shop said $1K for a frameset. Not bad at all...


----------



## toyota

los318 said:


> i got a quote on a CAAD9 friday and the shop said $1K for a frameset. Not bad at all...


 You dont have to pay $1000 fot that. They can can give you the frame trade in price if they want to which is around $500 for a Caad9. One local shop here will do the special starting in January every year. I think the deal is from January to July or August. Also they dont actually require you to have a frame to trade in.


----------



## Buck Satan

Who buys bikes anyway? Anybody really serious will buy a frame and buid it up with the stuff they like. Like toyota said, the frame trade program is where it's at. I've built my last 3 bikes that way.


----------



## Purple Liquid

I agree with all the posts about the "build up your own frame if you don't like it", but maybe, just maybe, Cannondale wants you to look at the CAAD9's, and get the reaction of "Oh, they are spec'd far less than the Six13... maybe I should take the Six13 out for a spin and see if I like it compared to the CAAD9."

That is the way I look at it, but then again I'm only 15 and still young to the sport and Cannondale's history.


----------



## omniviper

Buck Satan said:


> Who buys bikes anyway? Anybody really serious will buy a frame and buid it up with the stuff they like. Like toyota said, the frame trade program is where it's at. I've built my last 3 bikes that way.



is there a place here in socal that does that? without an actual trade? id be all over the caad9 for it, although im not sure whether i want to trade the lightness of my caad4 for the 9... check weightweenies for more details.


----------



## YakuzaSmurf

omniviper said:


> is there a place here in socal that does that? without an actual trade? id be all over the caad9 for it, although im not sure whether i want to trade the lightness of my caad4 for the 9... check weightweenies for more details.


The shop I used to go to in college would give people the frame trade in deal without a frame. Granted, that was six years ago, but my local shop offered me the same deal last year... I don't recall anyone actually trading a frame in. even if your shop doesn't do, buy a crappy frame off craig's list for $5 and use it as the trade in. It would be worth the hassle.

P.S. I have a CAAD4 R2000 as my second road bike, and I'm never selling it (actually, i sold it and then got it back later). I love my Six13, but sometimes, I just want to ride the CAAD4 instead.


----------



## omniviper

drat... OT

question, would you stick with a caad 4 or upgrade to a caad 7?


----------



## fab4

*Caad9*

This is the end of the USA made CAAD9 frame http://velonews.com/article/90139/cannondale-to-cut-pa-workforce.


----------



## slim0861

Wait, you dug up a 3 year old thread to post that?:shocked: ut:


----------



## mtbykr

Ya and your wrong, they are keeping the alloy in the US and moving the carbon overseas


----------

